# Haunted House-in-a-Box



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

*where does this belong?*

hey i dont know where this belongs but this was posted on another forum i belong to and i just want to hear your thoughts on the price of this. Anyway its like a ahunted House kit i know it sounds corney but i thought it was kool. Please check this out and tell me if this is a waste of time.

http://www.animatedlighting.com/products/hhiab.asp


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Since it's a prop type item, I stuffed this into the Prop forum and re-titled it appropriately.

From what I understand, it's a light and sound controller that you can program to play a programmed light and sound show with. I think it even has motion sensing capabilities. Not too sure on the opinions of it though. It's not really something that I'm interested in as I think it's overpriced for what it does.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

thats what i thought. but i was wondering if anybody knew if there was a way to get your home computer to control all these sorts of things.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Sure do... it's called a Kit 108. It hooks up to your computer's serial port and is used to open and close a bunch of relays that could be used to turn lights on and off or trigger sound chips to play. It can even be set to be triggered by a motion sensor too.

Here's a link to an assembled unit:
http://www.electronics123.com/s.nl/sc.14/category.35/it.A/id.291/.f

Of course, you need to put a little more effort into using this and you need a computer, where with the House-in-a-box, it's ready to go out of the box and you don't need a PC to operate it.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Zombie you ever use that?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I built a kit 108 up that was going to be used to control all the lights/sounds and the action of the creature in my crypt, but since I didn't finish the crypt, I never used the kit 108 yet.

I was going to take it a step further and use a Basic Stamp 2 to control the kit 108 instead of using a computer. But, since I never got to that point in the project, I hadn't quite worked out how the two would work together.


----------



## hauntedyards (Mar 24, 2005)

Just let me say the word *MIDI!!!*

One piece of software, one computer and the ability to control hundreds of props, lights, sounds, etc. You can create a 10 minute or 10 hour show.

No coding basic stamps, just arrange and sequence your events.

These system also allows you to play 8 different music scores in 8 different rooms or areas of your haunt. This is the exact same system that Brent Ross of DC uses and the system (using parts aquired on Ebay) cost probably the same at the House in a Box (which offers very little flexibility).

There's info on my system at my webpage under the MIDI section.


----------

